# Found Clothing bag at House Rock rapid camp



## Sue Nikolai (May 31, 2008)

Camped at House Rock Rapid camp on the Grand Canyon on 7/19, and found a stuff sack with clothing in it. Send a message if it's yours.


----------



## dbendell (Apr 8, 2012)

4 boat private camped night of 7/18, had lots of little kids with them. We passed them early AM on 7/19, if anyone can help out with photo.


----------



## AZJefe (Jun 3, 2009)

Boats look like Ceiba rentals so maybe contact them?


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

dbendell - Would you remember what camp that is? Anybody recognize it?


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

Looks like the mouth of Rider Canyon just below House Rock rapid. I usually don't camp there due to the surging eddy that gives the boats a pounding overnight, but nothing drives like a rental!


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Rich. One of these trips I'd like to walk up a ways in Rider. Without the reason Nims (I think it was him) was carried up there.


----------



## dbendell (Apr 8, 2012)

David L said:


> dbendell - Would you remember what camp that is? Anybody recognize it?


the eddy/camp at house rock


----------

